
Web Apps Are the Future - bpierre
http://www.sitepoint.com/long-live-web-app/
======
bikamonki
It won't happen for 3 reasons: 1\. Performance: web apps run on top of at
least two additional layers. 2\. Features: OS makers will never make device
features fully available to web apps in order to protect its users from
malicious code. Read about FFOS privileged API to understand why even an OS
that was designed to use web apps exclusively restrains features. 3\. Market
acquisition/retain: MS became MS b/c Office only run on Win. Same deal with
(popular) apps that only run on a given platform. Think BB chat "back in the
day".

